# Como aprender a armar robots



## impedancia0 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hola soy un estudiante de ingenieria que quiere aprender a armar robots tengo idea de electronica lo unico que no se es donde compran los engranajes y las partes como para armar todo lo que es el chasis y movilidad del robot si alguien me puede dar una idea gracias


----------



## Maykol (Ago 3, 2006)

las partes es dificil conseguirlas pero puedes desarmar algunos objetos y hay las encuentras


----------



## microbitoz (Ago 4, 2006)

para conseguir engranes, desarma impresoras viejas o fotocopiadoras que no funcionan. el chasis puedes fabricarlo con acrílico o plastico, es facil de cortar y es ligero, tambien puedes usar aluminio.


----------



## jcarlosr (Mar 14, 2008)

yo tambien e pensado en hacer un robot, pero con las partes de un computador viejo como e procesador los motores de la unidad de cd y los infrarojos de la unidad de diskete


----------



## ciri (Mar 15, 2008)

Recomendación.. IMPRESORAS!.. ahi tenes todo un robot!.. podes llegar a conseguis 2/3 motores, muy buenos continua o PAP, muchos engranajes, y algunos que otros componentes..


----------



## sebaclon1 (Sep 4, 2008)

miren es muy facil primero tiene que aser una controladora de servomotores servomotores son motores de paso a paso y la controladora puede controlar asta ocho servos miren este es un robot que arme:     

YouTube - robot bipedo hecho en paraguay


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2008)

ya que estamos veamos en que punto anda el tema.

VIDEO BIG DOG

VIDEO LITTLE DOG

VIDEO RHEX

VIDEO RISE






 Robot cuadrúpedo


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 5, 2008)

Buenísimo el cuadrúpedo BIG DOG, el tipo lo empuja y sigue en pie, lo hacen caminar en nieve, en hielo con piedras, y el saltito de la última parte genial.
Más para mis marcadores.


----------



## soreck (Oct 3, 2008)

q ondas tambien jejeje podrias utilizar las piezas de lego para aramar tu chasis jejeje bueno parte de el y ps es facil conseguirlas y pues los engranes y esas cosas como dicen los demas de impresoras y cosas asi video caseteras  etc...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

jcarlosr dijo:
			
		

> yo tambien e pensado en hacer un robot, pero con las partes de un computador viejo como e procesador los motores de la unidad de cd y los infrarojos de la unidad de diskete



Asiq vas a usar el micro de una pc vieja? Te deseo muuucha suerte en tu proyecto (si es que algun dia lo terminas jejej).


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2008)

Cuándo no sé, pero no hay duda de dónde saldrá el primer robot inteligente.

YouTube - Kondo Robot Battle - Black Tiger Neo

Vean también los videos relacionados:
La mayoría de los robotitos son manejados por RC.
YouTube - ROBO-ONE 11: Final Match - Yokozuna Great vs. Chrome Kid
y demás...

OMNIZERO es mi favorito:
YouTube - Robo-One 9: Robot Competition - OMNIZERO.2
Acá subiendo una escalera y saltando la soga:
YouTube - ROBO-ONE 11: OmniZero.4 Demonstration Phase


----------



## asherar (Nov 5, 2008)

Robots inspirados por la naturaleza
YouTube - Robots inspired by animals

Insectos cyborgs
YouTube - Cyborg insects


----------



## asherar (Feb 21, 2009)

Algo que ver con el enemigo de Robocop?

YouTube - Japan has invented Land Walker


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2009)

voy a hacer un piquete en el foro contra la experimentacion con insectos.
SON SERES VIVOS !
es una crueldad

*el tema de robotica es muy interesante el asunto es que por lo menso aqui no hay un abastecimiento de materiales .........
es como dedicarte a la electronica en un pais que solo podes encontrar un par de resistencias y transistores.
para mi la electronica crecio lo que crecio en parte por que se puso a disposicion de la gente , estudiantes y profesionales e industria toda una gama de componente s a bajo precio que permitio que todos puedan hacer cosas............
eso en robotica o micromecanica no lo veo.*


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo.  
Pero fijate este "robot", y decime si te parece real ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2wY....com/post-172009.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2009)

ah.no ese es muy real, esa cara.........
si estuviese en una expo le metia la mano bajo la pollera a ver si es una mina real o un robot.

que grande , se viene de verdad muñeca system............ya se me paro  ops:


----------



## asherar (Abr 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ah.no ese es muy real, esa cara.........
> si estuviese en una expo le metia la mano bajo la pollera a ver si es una mina real o un robot.
> 
> que grande , se viene de verdad muñeca system............ya se me paro  ops:



En todo caso lo que se viene es "manuela system", porque ESO no es un robot! 
Es un fraude: 
- es una mujer maquillada para que parezca una muñeca, 
- a la "muñeca" se le mueve la garganta cuando habla, 
- hay un único japonés en el video, raro por ser que ocurre en Japón, 
- el japonés hace que mira algo detrás del cuello, pero no muestran ningún cable o plaqueta, 
- no dice NADA del hecho que está parada en dos piernas, eso apenas se ha resuelto hace muy poco ! 
- en el "congreso" no se ve ningún otro stand, 
- no hay paseantes japoneses, 
- la muñeca es demasiada "perfecta" para mi ver. 

No sé, eso opino yo.


----------

